# Midwest New Guy



## getsome

Hello,

I am so new I don't even have a Vizsla yet. But I've done my homework. Years of observation, study, and research. I have probably read every thread on this forum dating back 1-2 years. That will not likely stop me from asking questions, though.

Finally, it looks like it is all coming together. I hunted far and wide for a great breeder whom I could really trust. I found them from Florida to Canada, but I wasn't convinced that I could be comfortable with a such a long distance transaction. After all, how could THEY get to know ME or my family? I kept at the search, and very circuitously was introduced to ... my neighbor... scarcely 5 houses away, one block over. Somehow we had managed not to run into this Vizsla breeder. But since then, we have developed a really solid relationship and should, barring the unforeseen, be able to bring home a puppy in 3-4 weeks.

We've been lucky to spend quite a bit of time with the breeder, her dogs, and the litter. It has been a great experience watching my kids build confidence and the puppies display their character.

I'm looking forward to mostly lurking, occasionally participating, and learning a lot.

Cheers,
~B


----------



## getsome

Thanks for the swift welcome, OT.

I already threw a couple pics in the January thread. Not sure which puppy from the litter we will ultimately end up with, but it will be well documented, you can count on that.

~B


----------



## mswhipple

Yes, welcome to the forums!!  And I'm sure we all look forward to hearing about your Vizsla adventures!


----------



## KB87

Welcome, fellow midwesterner, to the amazing V forums! Congrats on your new bundle. Can't wait to see pictures when you finally are able to pick him/her up.


----------



## texasred

Welcome to the forum.
I saw the pic you posted, very cute kids and puppy.


----------



## einspänner

Welcome! I love the pics, especially the second one. So much sass in that expression.  Get some sleep these next few weeks!


----------



## Darcy1311

Welcome aboard the forum, Darcy sends you all her gingerness...get some rest now, as a Vizsla will change your life forever.......for the better..I love it.


----------



## getsome

Thanks, all, for the comments and compliments.

My son just turned 4, and he's quite the character, as you can see from his pouty expression while mugging for the camera. The moment he gets around these Vs, he morphs into an old soul and immediately connects with the animal. He turns off all his ninja turtle and super hero antics like flipping a switch. I am afraid he will be the puppy's best friend. The kid is destined to be a dog's best buddy.



Just look at how genuinely gentle he is. He just "gets it."



~B


----------



## getsome

You might laugh at this, but I think my little guy already has a nice bond with me.

He's going to be a handsome hunter one day.

~B


----------



## mswhipple

Your puppy is just adorable... and so is your son!! Don't you feel lucky?! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## getsome

He'll be 7wks on Friday. I'm still ~10 days away from getting him, but I already find that I'm having a hard time sleeping because I'm so excited. Been waiting for this for years and years.
~B


----------



## getsome

Just in case you needed to be reminded about energy level of a little of 7wk old Vs.
http://youtu.be/JqXnIDAvBnM
~B


----------



## einspänner

Love the video! It's got to be amazing having so much access to your pup before he comes home. I'd have to be forcibly removed from the breeder's house.  I still remember the feeling I had when I saw that first picture of Scout. Hard to describe, but it's just magical. I'm excited for you guys.


----------



## Emily1970

Congrats!! So adorable!! Your kids will be old hands before you know it. My young stepdaughter had never been around dogs and now when she's over if one of ours acts up, she'll stop me and tell me that "I'll handle it" and it's hilarious to hear her try to use psychology on them. I'm a midwesterner also and am so glad you found a breeder you could trust!


----------



## getsome

einspänner said:


> Love the video! It's got to be amazing having so much access to your pup before he comes home. I'd have to be forcibly removed from the breeder's house.  I still remember the feeling I had when I saw that first picture of Scout. Hard to describe, but it's just magical. I'm excited for you guys.


You're right about the access part. It doesn't even take me 2 minutes to walk over there. She's been gracious about letting my family descend on the litter (and now the tables have turned what with all the teeth and nails). But I do consider myself quite lucky. I've made myself useful, though, in taking her adult dogs running with me, and things like that. And as she's well aware, the kids are as good for the puppies as the puppies are for the kids. There's about 1 second of video of Dash bounding over to that melts my machismo heart every time.
~B


----------



## getsome

Emily1970 said:


> Congrats!! So adorable!! Your kids will be old hands before you know it. My young stepdaughter had never been around dogs and now when she's over if one of ours acts up, she'll stop me and tell me that "I'll handle it" and it's hilarious to hear her try to use psychology on them. I'm a midwesterner also and am so glad you found a breeder you could trust!


Thank you. This has already been a very fast 7 weeks of puppyhood. I can only hope (and teach) my kiddos will take on the role of a leader the way your step-daughter has. Congrats.
~B


----------



## getsome

Dash came over to hang out with us a couple times this weekend. I think it was pretty successful in that we didn't have any accidents, and nobody got hurt.

The first time, we played for about 20 minutes, then he went into the crate on his own and slept hard for a long time. Flawless.
The second time, when we stepped away from the pen to sit on the couch, he started screeching and howling. He was quite upset that we weren't back in there playing with him. It was an impressive racket! Didn't give him any attention for it until he was quiet.
The last time, my kids were already in bed. I think he was wondering where they were. He was overall a little whiney. After playing briefly, he was pretty content to go back and forth between my and my wife's lap. But even then, he whimpered some. I started whispering to him about all the fun things we would do together, and BAM he was out like a light in about a minute. I placed him in the crate and he had a nice nap while we watched the Bachelor.

~B


----------

